# My clever DIY mini filter cartridge



## BullDog

I know this is just the temporary forum, but I was quite pleased with my DIY mini filter cartridge, and so disappointed when I couldn't post it the other day! At least, I thought my cartridge was clever... Plus, I wanted the first post in the DIY section 

The filter came with the my Aqueon 2.5 bowfront. The original cartridge that came with it only lasted about 2 weeks, before it was totally clogged.

I started by taking apart the old cartridge, (I did this with my DIY cartridge for my Aqueon Quietflo 10), since I wasn't sure if my idea would work. Then I cut some sponge to the proper size. I used Rena 30ppi sponge.









Then I cut a slit down the middle of the sponge, leaving about 1cm all the way around.









Filled the "pocket" with carbon. I think it ended up being about 4 spoonfuls. Tied the pocket shut with a bit of fishing line (it was easy to just thread the line through the foam).









And stuffed it back in the filter.









Seems to be working quite well so far. Not quite as fine filtration as the original, but I've got no complaints. It's only been up for a couple days, so when the main forum is back up, I'll post how it's doing after a week or so.

I used to always buy the manufactured media/cartridges for my filters, and spent who knows how much. But for these little tanks, I've gotten to the point where it just kills me to pay $3 for 10cents of carbon and a bit of filter floss. So I've gotten creative :-D


----------



## Nicklfire

haha that's a good little diy project and a heck of alot cheaper then buying the name brand ones, you could go into business


----------



## target

Nice work. I love seeing how creative fish people can be, usually sponsored by wanting to spend less money.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks for sharing, always good to know some tricks that can save some $$ !!


----------



## Tracers

Thats great!!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

hey now thats a good idea


----------



## BullDog

Lol, thanks guys  I'm always up for trying to save a few bucks


----------



## gimlid

I do similar filter stuff all the time, saves a fortune


----------



## 182

Groovy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## effox

I'm going to be making a canister filter. I've seen a lot of people complain about how they don't work well, so I'm going to get to experience that too. I'll post pics on how to make it better after that.

Thanks for the inspiration bulldog


----------



## InfraredDream

Great idea indeed. I was thinking about the same last week, but have two issues - where to buy filter floss (I guess Michael's would help?) and what about bulk carbon?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rah_rabbitry

Does the carbon sheets not suffice? & pet stores do carry sheets of filter floss... I've done similar to the above a time or two also when I was broke


----------



## gklaw

InfraredDream said:


> Great idea indeed. I was thinking about the same last week, but have two issues - where to buy filter floss (I guess Michael's would help?) and what about bulk carbon?
> Thanks in advance!


Check out Home Depot Air Filter section. You can but sheets dirt cheap which are also easy to sew/stick together for pocket. I also drap them over the outflow of my AquaClear to cut down the splash and noise.


----------



## Bok

ooooohhh! A bowfront!  I know this is an older post but I'm wondering how it turned out after time. Great little idea


----------



## euroamg

_Always nice to see diy tips on filter & stuff. I usually do it too on my cannister filters.. Never had a problem.._


----------

